# أود انتقاداتكم و تعليقاتكم Design of school of architecture



## arch-lolo (24 أغسطس 2011)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
-----------------------------------------

انا طالبة أنهيت السنة الثانية في كلية الهندسة المعمارية

و هذا مشروعي لتصميم مدرسة عمارة 

انا انتمي لكلية لم اتعلم فيها الكثير بخصوص الرسم أو ال technical drawing 
إذا لم يعطى لي سوى كوس واحد قصير في كيفية رسم البلان و السكشن و خلافه

وكل ما في الرسم هو من اجتهادي- وع ذلك أعلم علم اليقين بأن الرسم فيه الكثير من العيوب سواء أكانت فالتصميم أم فال presentation للأفكار بشكل عام - أو هذا ما انتقدته عليي معلمتي 

لكن اريد نقدا مفصلا للتصميم من كل النواحي ,, لأني حقيقة لم أتلقى أي نوع من التوجيه أو التصحيح طوال عملي على التصميم , 

شاكرة لكم حسن تعاونكم


----------



## حسن مشهور (26 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ/الأخت/ لولو
كل عام وأنت بخير
تعليقاُ على الفكرة المعمارية لكلية (مدرسة) العمارة ، أرى أنك لم تتـقصى بدقة إحتياجات/عناصر المشروع . لم أرى كذلك أية فكرة وراء مجموعة المحاور المستخدمة
وهل المراد منها تأكيد عنصر بعينه ، أو توجيه الكتل لغرض ما ؟
هناك أيضاً تردد في مسألة فصل الرجال عن النساء .. كما لم أتبين الغرض من المعامل !
مداخل المشروع متعددة وينقصها المنطق .. كما لفت إنتباهي الطريق المؤدي لمواقف السيارات ، وعلاقته بالمدخل الرئيسي للكلية ! .. ولماذا الإقتصار على موقف واحد لمشروع بهذا الحجم . كذلك .. كثرة الحمامات زعلى وجه الخصوص داخل قاعات المحاضرات !!
أنصح بالإطلاع على مشاريع مماثلة والتعلم منها . كذلك ضرورة دراسة إحتياجات الفراغات المختلفة (المكاتب الإدارية ، القاعات ، الورش ، صالات العرض ، الفصول ، المكتبات ، ...) والإستعانة بكتب مثل تايم سايفر أو نيوفرت .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## arch-lolo (26 أغسطس 2011)

كل عام و انت بخير اخي الكريم , و أشكرك على ملاحظاتك المفيدة حقا
بالنسبة للمحاور ,, فهي في معظمها تتجه نحو landmark موجود على دوار في الزاوية الأسفل من نا حية اليسار 
و لهذا تبدأ الخطوط في الانحراف باتجاه هذا الدوار لخلق علاقة بين المشروع و المحيط , اعترف ان ما خلق مشكلة في هذا المنطق هو الكتلة الحمراء فالجهة اليمنى ربما كان أفضل لو كانت موازية للكتلة الخضراء فوقها و لكن الخلل فبعض الزوايا من أجل توفير الإضاءة الطبيعية للفصول , كما تركت مناطق خضراء داخل المبنى ناحية المكاتب لنفس الغرض ,, أما بالنسبة لفصل الرجال عن النساء, , فقط للتوضيح المدرسة مختلطة و لكن رأيت أن فصل النساء عن الرجال في مناطق حساسة كالمسجد و النادي الرياضي أفضل لا أدري ,, أما بالنسبة للمواقف ,, فهذا مبنى مواقف و على 3 أدوار لأني فقط أرفقت الدور الأرضي , و هناك طابق ثاني.. بالنسبة للمدخل ربما تكون على حق كل ما أردته مبنى يمكن الوصول إليه من اي مكان خاصة ان المبنى محاط بأمكن ترفيهية و حدائق ,, أرجو توضيح المنطق الذي يجب مراعاته بخصوص المداخل ..
بالنسبة للحمامات هناك حمامات بجوار المكاتب و هناك حمامات في قاعات المحاضرات التي أحدها قاعة محاضرات عامة في الجهة اليسرى و ليست للمحاضرات ولا بد من توافر حمامات للعامة بكثرة.
شكرا أخي الكريم على انتقاداتك ,, اتمنى الاطلاع على المزيد من الانتقادات


----------



## حسن مشهور (28 أغسطس 2011)

أوافقك الرأي في مسألة فصل الرجال عن النساء في النادي الصحي . أما في المصلى فأرى وضع حاجز بين الجنسين .. فالإمام سيكون واحداً .
حاول تجميع الخدمات كلما أمكن (النادي الصحي ..والمصلى إن أمكن) . زيادة عدد مواقف السيارات ، خاصة بالقرب من قاعة المحاضرات العامة ..حيث الحضور متاح للعامة (على ما أعتقد) . وهنا لا أقصد ضرورة أن تكون متعددة الطوابق . الإهتمام بمواقف ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة وقربها من المباني .
الممرات ضيقة ، كما أنها تفضي في النهاية إلى لا شئ (في بعض الأحيان) .
لازلت عند رأيي في ضرورة وضع الحمامات خارج قاعات المحاضرات .
صالة المدخل كبيرة دونما داعي .
لست مقـتـنعاً بالأسباب التي أوردتها فيما يخص المحاور . أرفق لك مواصفات لقاعات المحاضرات .. أرجو لك الفائدة .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## arch-lolo (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا جزيلا أخي الكريم ,, 

لدى هاجس بشأن المواقف ,, أرى الاقتراح الذي تقترحه بشأن المواقف هو توزيعها بقرب المباني أي في أكثر من مكان أو ليس استخدام underground parking خيارا أفضل في حالة المشاريع الكبيرة مثل طبعا مع الاحتفاظ بعدد قليل من مواقف في الطابق الأرضي ,, ما الخيار الأفضل برأيك ؟؟

بالنسبة للمصلى ,, فالحقيقة هذا جزء من البرنامج الذي حدد لنا /: ولكن اتفق معك 

طرحت نقطة تعدد المداخل ,, هل أمكن لك أن تحدد المداخل التي لا داعي لها ,, و ماذا عن الممرات , هل عرض 3 م أو 2.5 لم أذكر غير كافي ؟؟

اتفق معك بالنسبة لكبر مساحة المدخل ,,

شكرا على الملف المرفق ,, اتمنى ان استفيد منه ,, بارك الله فيك


سؤال اخير لو تكرمت لانه يبدو انك خبير

هل تصميم جيد بالنسبة لمستوى سنة ثانية؟؟ , مع العلم اني لا اجد متعة فيما اصنعه لعدم دخولي هذا المجال عن رغبة و هذا ما يولد لي نوعا من من القلق او عدم الثقة بالنجاح مستقبلا


----------



## حسن مشهور (28 أغسطس 2011)

الأخ الكريم
إستوقـفـتـني عبارة أنك لا تجد متعة فيما تعمل كونك لم تدخل قسم العمارة عن رغبة . هذه مسألة خطيرة .. خاصة بعد أن قطعت هذا المشوار (السنة الثانية) . أرجو أن تكون تلك العبارة مجرد تـنـفيس عن حالة .. صدقني مررنا بها كلنـا . 
لا تدع تعثرك في قكرة مشروع ، أو التعليق المحبط للدكتور ، يثـنيك عن متابعة دراستك .. فلن تجـد ألذ من العمـارة مهما بحـثـت .
لا أحد ينـتظر منك الإبداع في هذه المرحلة من الدراسة .. فقط .. مطلوب منك إعمال العـقل والبحث والإطلاع بكثرة . فلو طلب من أفضل المعماريين تصميم مرصد فلكي على سبيل المثال ستجده " يحتاس" . وسيبدأ في البحث عن مشاريع مماثلة للتعرف على متطلبات (مكونات) المشروع ، ثم البحث عن أوجه القصور في تلك المشاريع ومحاولة تلافيها في مشروعه (فكرته) .
لقد طلبت منك أن تقرأ وتبحث عن مشاريع سابقة مماثلة ، ليس بقص النسخ ولكن للتعرف على عناصر المشروع وكيفية تجميعها في صورة منطقية تخدم الهدف الذي صـممـت من أجله .
مسالة المواقف (تحت الأرض أو فوق الأرض) والممرات (ضيقة أو عريضة) وقاعات المحاضرات ، والمحاور ، والمصلى ، وغيرها من العناصر ، قد نخـتلف في تحليلها والإتفاق على ما هو أنسب وأفضل . وبما أنك لست صاحب تجربة شخصية في تصميم مشروع كهذا ، فعليك الإطلاع والقراءة .
لقد إستـغربت محاولتك تبرير تلك المحاور المفتـعلة والتي لا تخدم أية فكرة سوى محاولة الخروج عن المألوف . ثم محاولتك التغطية على ضعف توزيع العناصر وإرتباطها ببعضها البعض ، وتلبيـتها لإحتياجات المستخدمين ، وذلك بإضافة أحواض زراعة ومناطق خضراء ذات أشكال إنسيابية ظـنـاً منك أن هذا قد يشفـع لك .
لابد لك أخي من دراسة متطلبات المشروع وإفتراض انك أحد المستخدمين له ، ومن ثم التجول من فراغ لآخر لإكتشاف النواقص أو العـقبات . فلو أخذنا قاعات المحاضرات على سبيل المثال ستجد أن على الدكتور أن يخرج خارج المبنى ، وأن يقطع مسافة لابأس بها إلى أن يصل إلى مبتغاه . بل أن الطلاب أنفسهم سيجدون صعوبة في إيقاف سياراتهم في الموقف الوحيد المتاح ، ثم تبدأ رحلة البحث عن المدخل المناسب .
أهم من ذلك كله هو قاعات الرسم .. فلم أجد سوى قاعة واحدة ومشـغل (و ورشة) !! 
كما أنك أهملت تماماً الأنشطة الرياضية .. فلم أجد ملعب واحد يوحد ربنا .
أرفق لك مخطط لأحد الكليات .. لا أدعي أنه الأنسب ولكنه فكرة القصد من ورائها هو الإطلاع .. علها تلهمك بفكرة ما . لاحظ غرف الخدمات الملحقة (أسفل قاعات الرسم) .
وبالتوفيق


----------



## arch-lolo (28 أغسطس 2011)

شكرا لك أخي الكريم ,, فعلا أنا صدقت في ما أقول بدليل أني قمت بهذا المخطط مرة واحدة من دون تعديل ولا يوجد مشروع ينفذ بدون أن يمر بمراحل تعديل, وهذا لأني لا اواصل عملي على المخطط بشكل متواصل أقصد ساعات متواصلة و بالتالي اضطر لإنهاء عملي بدون إعمال فكري و محاولة التغطية على ذلك .. والأهم من ذلك لا أطالع كما ذكرت وهذه مسألة خطيرة أرجو أن أتخلص منها ..

على فكرة أنا أخت و ليس أخ 


مشروعي القادم هو تصميم فندق ,, فلو تكرمت أود تفضلك بتوجيهي ونقدي فور انتهائي من المشروع

وهلا أعطيتني نبذة ابتدائية عن أهم مكونات المشروع و ما هي معايير تصميم فندق ناجح؟؟ مع أمثلة إن أمكن

شاكرة لك حسن تعاونك مع الأعضاء فالمنتدى ,, جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## arch-lolo (28 أغسطس 2011)

مع ذلك أخي الكريم انت لم تجبني بخصوص السؤال الأخير اجابة شافية . 

أود فقط الاطمئنان أني لم ارتكب الفظاعات التي يستحيل معها أن أنتمي للهوية المعمارية في يوم ما
فليس كل من درس العمارة أو تخرج منها لو حتى بامتياز يمكن أت يسمى معماريا , أنت تتفق معي ذلك بالتاكيد ..
و لا عليك كن صريحا على الدرجة التي تريدها - واعتبر ذلك توصيفا طبيا - ,, شكرا جزيلا مرة أخرى


----------



## حسن مشهور (29 أغسطس 2011)

ها أنت أختي الكريمة تبحثين عن حلول جاهزة لمشروعك القادم .. فندق .. دونما عناء .​الغرض من الإطلاع والقراءة هو معرفة عناصر أي مشروع ، وقد تكون للمالك متطلبات خاصة . وبعد ذلك يأتي تحليل العلاقات بين تلك العناصر للتعرف على أهميتها ومدى منطقيتها من حيث تسلسلها وتلبيتها لحاجات المستخدمين . فهناك المداخل (موظفين ، نزلاء ، خدمات ، جمهور ، قاعات أفراح/مؤتمرات ، ..) وما تتطلبه من سهولة الوصول إليها ، فضلاً عن تأمينها . وهناك أنشطة مختلفة يجب توفير المساحات المناسبة لها (غرف/أجنحة إقامة ، خدمة الغرف ، مطاعم ، قاعات ، حمامات سباحة ، نادي صحي ، إدارة ، ...) ولكل منها متطلباته من حيث عدد المستخدمين وطريقة الإنشاء .. فإحتياجات غرف الإقامة على سبيل المثال غير قاعات الأفراح . وستجدين أن كلاً من تلك العناصر هو مشروع في حد ذاته ، تحكمه قواعد وأصول منطقية ، وأيضاً متطلبات للمالك صاحب المشروع . وعليك أن تكوني مقتنعة بمنطقية فكرتك المعمارية كي تستطيعي ترويجها .​أرفق لك مخطط لفكرتك الخاصة بمدرسة العمارة ، بعد تجريدها من الإضافات ، وذلك بغرض تحليلها للوقوف على مدى منطقيتها من حيث التوزيع ، وكيفية الوصول إلى عناصر المشروع المختلفة .. وذلك للخروج بدروس سوف تستفيدين منها دون شك .. فليس أفضل من نقد الذات .​أرجو أن تشركينا معك فيما تتوصلين إليه من إنتقادات لمشروعك .​وبالتوفيق​​ملاحظة:​أرجو أن تتصفحي جميع صفحات المنتدى (من الصفحة الأولى) وستجدين كم هائل من المعلومات المفيدة والتي إستفدت أنا منها بكل تأكيد .​


----------



## حسن مشهور (1 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخت الكريمة
أرفق لك بعض المواقع للإستفادة:
الأول
الثاني
الثالث (إضغطي على أي مبنى لتظهر تفاصيله)
الرابع (إضغطي على أي مبنى لتظهر تفاصيله)
الخامس

وبالتوفيق​


----------



## حسن مشهور (9 سبتمبر 2011)

الأخت الكريمة
في الحقيقة توقعت أن يكون هناك تفاعلاً أكثر سواءاً منك أو من الإخوة الزملاء .
على أية حال .. ورغم عدم معرفتي بموقف مشروعك ، وهل قمت بتقديمه أم لا ، أود أن أشير إلى أن تصميم المشروع يبدأ بقاعات المحاضرات والمؤتمرات ، وذلك لما تمتاز به من تصميم ومتطلبات خاصة ، هذا بالإضافة إلى توزيع باقي عناصر المشروع بشكل يلبي حاجات مستخدميه بصورة منطقية .
أرفق لك فكرة كروكي كنت أعددتها لطرحها للنقاش .. ولكن يبدو أن فكرة النقاش غير واردة .. 
بالتوفيق


----------



## حسن مشهور (10 سبتمبر 2011)

هكذا كان التصميم الأولي


----------



## arch-lolo (12 سبتمبر 2011)

لا بالطبع أخي الكريم فكرة النقاش واردة لأنها تفيدني و تفيد الأخوة ,, حقا كنت اتمنى تفاعل أكثر و لكن جهدك قد كفى ووفى .. بالنسبة لمشروعي فقد قدمته منذ شهر مايو و لن تصدق إن قلت لك أن درجتي كانت 81 اي امتياز عندنا
هل يمكن لي أن ترفق لي جزئية كتاب time savers الخاصة بمواقف السيارات 


بارك الله فيك و جعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## حسن مشهور (13 سبتمبر 2011)

بالتوفيق أختي الكريمة ومبروك التقدير العالي لمشروعك
أتمنى أن تعرضيه علينا في المنتدى لإستكمال الموضوع​ 
أرفق لك هذه الوصلة لتحميل تايم سايفر ستانداردز ​


----------

